# Ice-cream



## Rebel (8/1/16)

Hi

Can someone please share a nice Ice-cream recipe.

Thanks


----------



## method1 (8/1/16)

http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/07/lets-mix-strawberry-vanilla-bean-ice-cream-cone-svbicc-recipe/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/1/16)

*Strawkiwi ice cream*
Kiwi double @ 6%
Strawberry ripe @ 5%
Vanilla bean ice cream @ 1%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave1 (9/1/16)

The Mustard Milk recipe,

Strawberry (TFA) 6%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 8%

Not really an ice cream, more like a milkshake to me but really simple and sooo good. Made 100ml @ 3mg last week and only about 20ml left. Gets better with steeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

